# IH 2250 Loader Boom Cylinder Seal Replacement



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Good morning all. 

I am in need of replacing my boom/ram seal on my IH 2250 loader. 

I want to order the seal parts soma buddy of mine can replace them for me. 

Can Anybody point me in the right direction as to what parts I need to purchase? 

I do have the parts diagram from Mesicks but I am not sure what parts I should be purchasing. 

Thanks.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

The IH part #851732C2 is the seal kit


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm think that they have a seal kit for the cylinder. If you take the cylinder apart to fix it, you may as well get the kit and rebuild it, top to bottom.


----------



## A_Joseph_PE (May 28, 2016)

Thanks guys. I found the part kits online. 

I’m going to bring them to a local machine shop to rebuild them so it is useful again! 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Tim Burbank (May 27, 2019)

Hello need help identifying IH loader bought it to put on my 454 IH I can faintly make out letters on each side and says INTERNATIONAL can any one tell me what model it is one pic is what bracket on tractor looks like


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your loader looks like an IH 2200.


----------



## Tim Burbank (May 27, 2019)

Tim Burbank said:


> View attachment 45789
> View attachment 45791
> View attachment 45793
> Hello need help identifying IH loader bought it to put on my 454 IH I can faintly make out letters on each side and says INTERNATIONAL can any one tell me what model it is one pic is what bracket on tractor looks like


----------



## Tim Burbank (May 27, 2019)

I looked at some pics online and the 2200 model doesn't look like what I've got what are some earlier models


----------

